# Ex-drivers, turn on uber app and ignore all pings to paralyze Uber's dispatching system.



## outface

Uber cannot deactivate you for the low acceptance rate. They can deactivate you for high cancellation rate.

Ignore pings count against your acceptance rate because you did not accept the ping.

Uber treats us bad. Let's *turn on app and ignore all pings* to make their dispatching inefficient and unreliable. We can bury Uber. They lose customers and market share in many cities. In my area, ETA increased from 5- to 10+ minutes. If there are more drivers, the ETA shall be shortened. If they have more requests, how come drivers need to pick up 10+ minutes far away.

Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Year 2018 is the beginning of Uber's ending.

Remember the 96% turn over rate?! 96% ex-drivers quit driving. Now, all these ex-drivers turn on the app and ignore all the pings to disrupt the dispatching system. Cheap-fast-good-safe-clean-obedience will not last forever. Go hell with all these cheapos and cheaters. Happy New Year!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Or you can ACCEPT pings and just not move...



That would really mess things up.


----------



## June132017

Uber is failing from the inside out. They never turn a profit and sure won't with self driving cars. Uber would have ALL the expense of maintaining the fleet. They did some crazy things at Uber over the years. Just when we thought it would end we hear about how they paid $100,000 to a ransom!


----------



## uberlyftdude

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or you can ACCEPT pings and just not move...
> 
> That would really mess things up.


You could get deactivated for that.


----------



## Arb Watson

outface said:


> Uber cannot deactivate you for the low acceptance rate. They can deactivate you for high cancellation rate.
> 
> Ignore pings count against your acceptance rate because you did not accept the ping.
> 
> Uber treats us bad. Let's *turn on app and ignore all pings* to make their dispatching inefficient and unreliable. We can bury Uber. They lose customers and market share in many cities. In my area, ETA increased from 5- to 10+ minutes. If there are more drivers, the ETA shall be shortened. If they have more requests, how come drivers need to pick up 10+ minutes far away.
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Year 2018 is the beginning of Uber's ending.
> 
> Remember the 96% turn over rate?! 96% ex-drivers quit driving. Now, all these ex-drivers turn on the app and ignore all the pings to disrupt the dispatching system. Cheap-fast-good-safe-clean-obedience will not last forever. Go hell with all these cheapos and cheaters. Happy New Year!


Like they really care about the turnover rate. There is plenty of new ants who keep signing up.


----------



## Sueuber

uberlyftdude said:


> You could get deactivated for that.


Getting deactivated is the biggest reward that one can get driving UBER....NOT AFRAID OF IT.


----------



## outface

Arb Watson said:


> Like they really care about the turnover rate. There is plenty of new ants who keep signing up.


i hope your math will be better. 96% turn over rate and only 4% stay, what does these number mean?! simply to say, whenever There is one sign up, There are 24 quit driving. or, whenever uber makes one friend, There are 24 people turn back and dump uber.


----------



## outface

Uber drove you crazy. Now, you can drive Uber crazy.
Uber ON and ignore all pings.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese

outface said:


> Uber drove you crazy. Now, you can drive Uber crazy.
> Uber ON and ignore all pings.


And you're messing it up for other drivers. Great job.


----------



## Taxi tony

In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


----------



## Chris1973

Infiltrate and destroy.. Sounds like terrorism.


----------



## Taxi tony

Why would you say that? Uber has completely destroyed the taxi industry. These drivers need to work to. It seems quite obvious that we, as taxi drivers, are much more qualified then the guy living down the street. This so-called ride-sharing, is nothing but a money making scheme that abuses everybody for-profit.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Grow up


----------



## ShinyAndChrome

Taxi tony said:


> In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


Quoted for hilarity.



Taxi tony said:


> Why would you say that? Uber has completely destroyed the taxi industry. These drivers need to work to. It seems quite obvious that we, as taxi drivers, are much more qualified then the guy living down the street. This so-called ride-sharing, is nothing but a money making scheme that abuses everybody for-profit.


You are right Uber has destroyed it and will do so more.

As for qualified, don't you get it? Driving people around in a car is very, very easy. Uber has proven that. The only reason you ever made a real living driving a cab is because you had a chokehold on the free market via lobbying to legislators who artificially destroyed supply with their medallions and license limits. Now that Uber has upended that you are having to confront the fact that, in fact, driving a car is something a moderately intelligent chimpanzee can do and so, in turn, there is no money to be made doing it.

If you want to make a living, stop driving a car. Doesn't matter if it's uber or a taxi. If that's all you are doing, you won't make money. At least you can driver delivery or similar because there is an additional component to it and UPS, etc. pay for that additional work involved of not simply sitting behind a wheel 10 hours/day listening to music.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Grow up



Taxi tony said:


> In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


Grow up



outface said:


> Uber cannot deactivate you for the low acceptance rate. They can deactivate you for high cancellation rate.
> 
> Ignore pings count against your acceptance rate because you did not accept the ping.
> 
> Uber treats us bad. Let's *turn on app and ignore all pings* to make their dispatching inefficient and unreliable. We can bury Uber. They lose customers and market share in many cities. In my area, ETA increased from 5- to 10+ minutes. If there are more drivers, the ETA shall be shortened. If they have more requests, how come drivers need to pick up 10+ minutes far away.
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Year 2018 is the beginning of Uber's ending.
> 
> Remember the 96% turn over rate?! 96% ex-drivers quit driving. Now, all these ex-drivers turn on the app and ignore all the pings to disrupt the dispatching system. Cheap-fast-good-safe-clean-obedience will not last forever. Go hell with all these cheapos and cheaters. Happy New Year!


Your rediculous. No one asked you to drive and I like the cheaper fare than a taxi. You need to put on your big boy pants and open your own business and see how it is



outface said:


> Uber drove you crazy. Now, you can drive Uber crazy.
> Uber ON and ignore all pings.


You have issues dude that go way beyond uber


----------



## Taxi tony

You sound exactly like the person Uber was working for him. Now go give them some more of your money.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

Taxi tony said:


> You sound exactly like the person Uber was working for him. Now go give them some more of your money.


That makes no sense. Are you English speaking or just don't know how to write a sentence ?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

outface said:


> i hope your math will be better. 96% turn over rate and only 4% stay, what does these number mean?! simply to say, whenever There is one sign up, There are 24 quit driving. or, whenever uber makes one friend, There are 24 people turn back and dump uber.


Dude....you have no idea about their numbers. I'm sure they're different each day and you're so full of it. Why would you know about their numbers. Go to anger management. Get a job and quit obsessing about uber 


Taxi tony said:


> In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


50 to 75 will have no bearing on almost a million uber and lift in Newyork



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or you can ACCEPT pings and just not move...
> 
> That would really mess things up.


And what,if you're mom was trying to get to. Dr apt?


----------



## Taxi tony

Do you think I would want my mom in a car with a unqualified driver? Obviously a person who can't find a real job? In a vehicle that who knows how safe it is? And quite possibly is it illegal to be on the road because of article 6 section 370 of the New York state law that clearly states no vehicle shall transport a person for compensation either directly or indirectly without a For Hire insurance policy in effect ? By a driver who is possibly a drunk? Put your mom in there okay. Don't you have a ping to go answer? You are apparently exactly the type of driver that Uber is looking for. Uneducated, incompetent, and very desperate.


----------



## jaystonepk

The qualifications for driving people around in a car, either as a cabbie or rideshare driver, are just slightly higher than the qualifications for that of prison inmate. I'm sure some prison inmate are actually overqualified to drive a car for hire. I'm sure some prison inmates have eventually gone on to be model taxi drivers. Also, what part of the insurance that is provided by the TNC are you still not getting? People with the app turned on, IN ANY FASHION, are not driving without insurance.

What is stopping a taxi driver from being a drunk? Does your license absolve you from ever drinking alcohol again? What is stopping literally anyone that puts their keys into the ignition from being a drunk? Why are you associating that with only rideshare drivers?

If you want to have an intelligent conversation on the pitfalls of doing this job, not that you could anyway, stick to the facts and stop trying to slander people out of spite.


----------



## Taxi tony

There is no such thing as a intelligent conversation with a Uber driver. You believe anything uber tells you. You are a perfect example of the type of clientele that Uber wants behind the wheel


----------



## Taxi tony

I'd love to find a intelligent person to have a conversation with. But there's nothing but Uber drivers in here.


----------



## goneubering

Taxi tony said:


> I'd love to find a intelligent person to have a conversation with. But there's nothing but Uber drivers in here.


One more troll to Ignore. Goodbye brave little "Tony".


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> And what,if you're mom was trying to get to. Dr apt?





Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Your rediculous.


Would you PLEASE stop mixing up your and you're?
And the spelling, too please.


----------



## jaystonepk

Did it take you 45 minutes to come up with that zinger tony? No wonder your business is failing. You mention the intelligence level around here and, lo and behold, here you are.


----------



## HotUberMess

outface said:


> i hope your math will be better. 96% turn over rate and only 4% stay, what does these number mean?! simply to say, whenever There is one sign up, There are 24 quit driving. or, whenever uber makes one friend, There are 24 people turn back and dump uber.


No, that's mathematically impossible.

It means 96% of Uber's drivers don't make it to the 1 year mark. Those are the real winners, the ones who got out!


----------



## tcaud

Chris1973 said:


> Infiltrate and destroy.. Sounds like terrorism.


And quite legal.


----------



## transporter007

outface said:


> Uber cannot deactivate you for the low acceptance rate. They can deactivate you for high cancellation rate.
> 
> Ignore pings count against your acceptance rate because you did not accept the ping.
> 
> Uber treats us bad. Let's *turn on app and ignore all pings* to make their dispatching inefficient and unreliable. We can bury Uber. They lose customers and market share in many cities. In my area, ETA increased from 5- to 10+ minutes. If there are more drivers, the ETA shall be shortened. If they have more requests, how come drivers need to pick up 10+ minutes far away.
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Year 2018 is the beginning of Uber's ending.
> 
> Remember the 96% turn over rate?! 96% ex-drivers quit driving. Now, all these ex-drivers turn on the app and ignore all the pings to disrupt the dispatching system. Cheap-fast-good-safe-clean-obedience will not last forever. Go hell with all these cheapos and cheaters. Happy New Year!


Before I do that will u pay my rent, utilities and food?

Seriously, this forum represents a tiny nano percent of uber drivers. Uber would never notice your protest, nor care. But your landlord will!

Since The pyramids, High turnover is consistent in any industry with low skill low wage non employees. Uber knows they have a never ending supply of drivers.
For ever 10 that leave 1000 come in.


----------



## YukonDew

Taxi tony said:


> It seems quite obvious that we, as taxi drivers, are much more qualified then the guy living down the street.


Ha! Your comment on qualified is funny. I have yet to meet a pax that had any interest in my "qualifications" to transport them. Their interest boiled down to some very basic expectations; to get picked up quickly, feel safe, and get to their destination efficiently and at a fair price. They have zero interest if that ride is provided by a soccer mom who does lyft on the weekend for extra cash or a taxi driver that have been driving for 20 years.



Taxi tony said:


> This so-called ride-sharing, is nothing but a money making scheme that abuses everybody for-profit.


People that feel abused by businesses look for options. I have been taking taxi's for 25 years and I pretty much felt like I got got screwed most of the time. It is no wonder ride share rose to rapid popularity. Uber and Lyft focused on doing a better job of delivering on customers basic expectation's... cab companies have sat on the sidelines pouting that "they were there first" and treating customers poorly the entire time.... A little less complaining and a lot more innovation by taxi companies would have been a much better response.


----------



## Taxi tony

Actually Uber has taken off so fast because it employs people who can't find real jobs. They abused their drivers and their drivers don't do nothing about it because they can't. You have to be pretty desperate to work for a company that abuses you like that.


----------



## YukonDew

Taxi tony said:


> Actually Uber has taken off so fast because it employs people who can't find real jobs. They abused their drivers and their drivers don't do nothing about it because they can't. You have to be pretty desperate to work for a company that abuses you like that.


Wow Tony. You are a genius. I really think you are on to something. Using the two principles for growth you noted above, you should open you're own taxi service! Following your plan, you would need to hire the shi**est drivers you can find. (the less employable the better, it sounds) Then treat them really poorly (since that is the key to growth in your opinion), and factor in zero consideration for customers expectations (just an observation of mine from your comments, hope you don't mind the suggestion). I imagine a smart guy like you will be rolling in dough an be even bigger than Uber in no time at all!

Seems so simple and so unlike the approach Taxi companies currently have......


----------



## Julescase

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> That makes no sense. Are you English speaking or just don't know how to write a sentence ?


asked the person who just wrote "your rediculous" when she actually meant "*you're ridiculous"*


----------



## Kevnation

Taxi tony said:


> In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


Yea but doesn't their taxi and track record come up with Uber background check?


----------



## transporter007

Taxi tony said:


> There is no such thing as a intelligent conversation with a Uber driver. You believe anything uber tells you. You are a perfect example of the type of clientele that Uber wants behind the wheel


When you're powerless and poor you have No Choice but to believe and accept what is told 2 u.
I don't feel it's voluntary, more like environmental circumstances

We have options

https://www.dol.gov/general/topic/training/adulttraining

But u gotta WANT a better life, it's not going to be handed to u.



Julescase said:


> asked the person who just wrote "your rediculous" when she actually meant "*you're ridiculous"*


Possibly: yous redickawas


----------



## Tbc007

Sueuber said:


> Getting deactivated is the biggest reward that one can get driving UBER....NOT AFRAID OF IT.


----------



## Taxi tony

As I read your responses it's very plain to see why you drive for Uber. Poster child.


----------



## Arb Watson

Taxi tony said:


> Actually Uber has taken off so fast because it employs people who can't find real jobs. They abused their drivers and their drivers don't do nothing about it because they can't. You have to be pretty desperate to work for a company that abuses you like that.


You are so dead wrong. Most of the drivers are part timers and retired.


----------



## JMlyftuber

Tbc007 said:


> View attachment 218280


You shouldn't share Uber training videos, they're a trade secret.


----------



## Abraxas79

Taxi tony said:


> Why would you say that? Uber has completely destroyed the taxi industry. These drivers need to work to. It seems quite obvious that we, as taxi drivers, are much more qualified then the guy living down the street. This so-called ride-sharing, is nothing but a money making scheme that abuses everybody for-profit.


The Irony is UBER is losing money or at least that is what their financial statements indicate.


----------



## phillipzx3

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> That makes no sense. Are you English speaking or just don't know how to write a sentence ?


Clean up your own backyard prior to slinging mud at others over their grammar. 

FYI, there have been many polls taken of TNC drivers and how long they remain with Uber/Lyft. 50% quit within the first 4 months. Of those who remain, another 50% will quit by the first year.

I'm GUESSING the trend continues in that another 50% quit by the 2nd year.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Wow great idea. Seriously, how long do you think it would take them to notice that this is going on and make an adjustment for it? In other words if they saw this happening on a large scale they would start kicking you off the platform after you ignore too many pings. Just like they used to do the time out after three missed pings.


----------



## Cynergie

Uber would probably lock out all protesting drivers and flood their respective markets with new ones. Because for every driver who rebels/temp quits Uber, there're some 3-4 new drivers eagerly signing up in their place.

Also doesn't seem those markets where drivers participated in #DayWithoutImmigrants had pax who gave a [email protected] about hurting Uber's bottom line. The parties who came up short with that PR twitter stunt were likely the drivers.....


----------



## Sydney Uber

Taxi tony said:


> In Rochester New York 50-75 taxi drivers are going to switch to Uber in March. They are going to infiltrate the industry. There are going to be nothing but taxi drivers behind the wheels of Uber cars now. There will be no room for anybody but us. We all know who we are and we all know who you are. We will destroy this industry from the inside out.


How's that plan going?


----------



## Trump Economics

outface said:


> Uber cannot deactivate you for the low acceptance rate. They can deactivate you for high cancellation rate.
> 
> Ignore pings count against your acceptance rate because you did not accept the ping.
> 
> Uber treats us bad. Let's *turn on app and ignore all pings* to make their dispatching inefficient and unreliable. We can bury Uber. They lose customers and market share in many cities. In my area, ETA increased from 5- to 10+ minutes. If there are more drivers, the ETA shall be shortened. If they have more requests, how come drivers need to pick up 10+ minutes far away.
> 
> Uber is a CHEAP brand and they CHEAT. Year 2018 is the beginning of Uber's ending.
> 
> Remember the 96% turn over rate?! 96% ex-drivers quit driving. Now, all these ex-drivers turn on the app and ignore all the pings to disrupt the dispatching system. Cheap-fast-good-safe-clean-obedience will not last forever. Go hell with all these cheapos and cheaters. Happy New Year!


Already doing this daily. It's hard to accept a ping you know is going to cost you to lose a dollar.


----------

